# Meine Games gehen alle nicht mehr ???



## DM Design (14. August 2010)

Tag liebe Community,

Folgendes Problem wenn ich ein Game starte funktionierts meistens 5-10 min dann hängts sich auf Bild bleibt stehen den Ton höhre ich noch mach kann ich nix mehr außer den PC abstürtzen zu lassen !

Aja mein System:

i7 930
GTX 470
6GB 1666 Mhz RAM

Getestet hab ichs mit Crysis, Sniper Ghost Warrior, Mafia II Demo angefangen hats mit der Demo aber die ist zuerst auch gut gelaufen ???

Aja das einzige was gelaufen ist war Splinter Cell 1-4 

BITTE um HILFE !!!!!

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe DM


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. August 2010)

Was hast du für ein Betriebssystem?
Ich schätze mal Win7, weil dort immer genau diese Probleme auftauchen 

Das Problem tritt bei vielen ATi Karten auf, dies ist dann allerdings ein Fehler in der GPU, bei Nvidia wird es ähnlich sein, ich hab selbst ne GTX 260, und habe diese Probleme unter Win7, seitdem zocke ich nicht mehr. 

Versuch mal:
Windows Updaten
Neue Treiber
VSync anschalten 

Hier hatten das Problem über 30 Leute, auch wenn bei manchen streifen sind, ich hatte selbst Erfahrung mit der HD 5K Serie von ATi.
Kannst auch mal probieren Die Karte runterzutakten.

Komischerweise stürtzten alle Karten die ich bis jetzt hatte nur in Games ab, nicht aber etwa in Furmark, da kann meine Karte obwohl sie 100% ausgelastet ist beliebig lang betrieben werden ohne abzustürzen.

Probiers mal.....
Wenn ncihts hilft , auf WinXP geht alles! 
Habe ich selbst schon getestet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. August 2010)

@ *DM Design* :

schau doch zuerst mal, ob nicht vielleicht ein Treiberproblem (Graka) vorliegt, und mach auch ne DirectX Diagnose. Desweiteren schau mal nach deiner Festplatte, (S.M.A.R.T Werte & Treiber).

In der Windows Ereignisanzeige findest du möglicherweise auch Info's zum Absturz, hast du dein System eventuell übertaktet ?

Handelt es sich bei deinem RAM um 1333'er oder 1600'er, und stimmen die Spannung, sowie auch die Timings ? Ist vielleicht das "XMP" Profil im BIOS aktiviert ?

Wie sehen deine Systemtemperaturen aus, speziell die der Grafikkarte & CPU ?


----------



## DM Design (14. August 2010)

Okay Danke Leute ich werd das alles gleich mal machen !

Hab nix overlocked oder so


----------



## DM Design (15. August 2010)

Jetzt stürtzt er bei jeder Grafikanwedung ab Games, Videos (Youtube), sogar Photoshop ????
Hab alle neuen Treiber für meinen GPU und auch alle neunen für Win7 und immer das gleiche !

Das bild bleibt stehen ich höre nocht ton aber kann nix mehr machen garnix manchmal ist der Ton dann nach dem Bild henger auch weg !

Ich bin am ende ist meine Grafikkarte hin ???


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. August 2010)

Nein, da mit Windows XP alles funktionieren würde, das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung 

Obwohl Win7 oft als gut dargestellt wird ich habe nur Probleme, mit allen Möglichen Karten.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2010)

wie lange warteste denn, bis du neustartest? haste mal 1 2 minuten gewartet? meist fängt sichs dann und es steht da, das der anzeigetreiber neugestartet wurde. is ein typisches win7 problem -.- mit meiner 4870 hatte ich es alle naselang, mit der 240 hier anfangs auch, aber da half nen neuer treiber.

kann natürlich sein, das die 470 noch zu neu is im vergleich zu der popel 240 hier ^^ also das die treiber da hier und dort noch deftig probleme machen. das is jedenfalls alles rotz so :/ bin echt froh, das ich nebenher noch xp laufen hab ><


----------



## Raeven (15. August 2010)

Willkommen im Club. Habe selbst die Probleme. Hier mal ein Link , lesen und vielleicht hilft es ja.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/113217-pcb-temperatur-wichtig.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...board-oder-nb-defekt-oder-treiberproblem.html


----------



## DM Design (15. August 2010)

Danke aber deine Themen helfen leider auch nicht weil mein PC nur bei Grafikanwendungen abstürtzt außerdem habe ich 2*200mm lüfter und 2*120mm Lüfter also hitzeprobleme hat der sicher nicht !

Glaubt mir hab schon alles Menschen mögliche gemacht mein PC war noch nie so auf dem neusten stand und gut eingestellt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte helft mir sonst geb ich das Teil zurück und hol mir eine GTX 480 ich mein das ist ein Witz zuerst funktioniert sie super und jetzt garnicht mehr !


----------

